# Der GT Cyclocross / CX Aufbau- Thread



## LeFrankdrien (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach gefühlten 46 Mio. Versuchen einen TT CX Rahmen zu ergattern und ebenso häufigen Enttäuschungen habe ich mich entschieden, nach etwas Modernem fürs Crossen von unser aller Lieblingsmarke Ausschau zu halten.

Nach ellenlangem Warten (bezahlt wurde der Rahmen am 07.12!) konnte ich heute Morgen den Rahmen beim Zoll abholen. Und ihr könnt mir glauben, dass ich Punkt sieben als Erster dort vor der Tür stand!!

Diesen Thread können wir ja auch gleich nutzen, um das tolle Thema Crossen mit ausschließlich GT Bikes schön breit zu diskutieren. Ich freue mich schon auf Dackelschneider im Matsch, miese Bremsen, waghalsige Abfahrten und wieder richtig böse Wurzeln, nachdem die in letzer Zeit dank 150 mm Federweg ihren Schrecken verloren hatten. Außerdem war ja nach dem 1024ten Zaskar/Avalanche/Xizang Aufbau mal wieder was Neues hier vonnöten.

Das kam also an:







...war echt gut verpackt, das Ganze:






...tätäääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhh:



















...und eine schön polierte Sattelklemme, die wohl aber was Anderem weichen wird:







So, jetzt erstmal genug angefixt, jetzt gehts in den Keller, zum Schrauben. Da ich ja CX Novize bin wird es ein sturzunempfindlicher, funktionaler Aufbau, leider noch ohne Tubulars. Die sind noch im Zulauf und werden verbaut wenn die alten LR fertig sind...

Bis demnächst...

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2012)

Hau rein Peter, das ist schon selten. Exklusiv waere dann ein ZRX (habe ich 3 Jahre gesucht und nicht in der passenden Groesse gefunden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Januar 2012)

tolles projekt. für die crossersaison bist du aber ein wenig spät dran, oder du musst sehr schnell mit dem aufbau sein ;-)

bin gespannt!

ich habe mir eben erst auch ein quervelo aufgebaut. was soll dran kommen ? gruppe, bremsen, etc???

kleiner teaser - achtung kein gt 




rewel ccr_20111226_09 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> tolles projekt. für die crossersaison bist du aber ein wenig spät dran, oder du musst sehr schnell mit dem aufbau sein ;-)
> 
> bin gespannt!
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es kein GT ist wie von Dir gewohnt sehr stilvoll aufgebaut! Die Schaltgruppe von Sram ist bei mir z. Zeit für alles was mit Rennradschaltung zu tun hat auch erste Wahl. Beim Crosser wegen der Schalteinheiten sowieso!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ja der Zeitpunkt ist nicht optimal, aber ich habe auch gleich noch Raceblades bestellt, also geht das Teil im Zweifel auch für die Regenzeit.

Ein ZRX hab ich jetzt auch ewig gesucht, ein paar Mal nah dran, aber richtig geklappt hats nie.

Das Radl bekommt nen Mix aus alten und neuen Teilen. Vom ZR-1 kommen 2*9 STI und SW kurz aus der 105er Serie, ne Miche Evo Max Kurbel mit Gebhardt 48Z., die mich grad noch richtig geärgert hat. Dazu Mini V-Brakes, CX-9 ti mit Nokon Zügen und flexiblen V-Brake Röhrchen. Dann noch mein alter Miche Excite LRS, für den ich noch nen HG Freilauf bekommen hab. WCS Vorbau und FSA Lenker, rotes Lenkerband, halt was dann noch so im Hause war. Der Umwerfer wird wohl erstmal ein neuer SLX werden, hab ja nicht gewusst, dass der Rahmen ne Umlenkrolle hat...konnte man auf keinem Bild erkennen.

Ne SRAM Gruppe hab ich absichtlich erstmal nicht gewählt, weil meine Force am Schluchtenrad beim Runterschalten massiv zum Chainsuck neigt...und ich gehe davon aus, dass es mich auch ein paar Mal legen wird, also erstmal keine teuren neuen Teile an exponierter Lage...

Aber Volkers Radl ist natürlich auch schon seeeehr lecker!!!

Morgen dann mehr...

Gute Nacht 

VG
peru


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Dazu Mini V-Brakes, CX-9 ti mit Nokon Zügen und flexiblen V-Brake Röhrchen.



siehe oben ;-) 

gute wahl. mit den sti würde ich mal noch überlegen, ob du nicht was mit innenverlegten zügen nehmen willst.


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kein GT ist wie von Dir gewohnt sehr stilvoll aufgebaut! Die Schaltgruppe von Sram ist bei mir z. Zeit für alles was mit Rennradschaltung zu tun hat auch erste Wahl. Beim Crosser wegen der Schalteinheiten sowieso!



danke für die blumen. fahre zum ersten mal eine sram gruppe am renner/crosser. kann ich bis jetzt nur empfehlen, auch als eingeschworener campa fahrer.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun ein kleiner Zwischenstand.






Weiter bin ich leider nicht mehr gekommen, da mich die Miche Evo Max Kurbel geärgert hat, die offensichtlich nicht mit dem wunderschönen, roten Hope Innenlager und auch nicht mit dem SRAm GXP Innenlager zusammenarbeiten möchte. Leider ist der Wellendurchmesser wohl für die non-drive Seite zu groß geraten. Lässt sich nicht durchstecken. Folglich musste ich leider erstmal das mitgelieferte Miche Lager verbauen.

Die roten Akzente an Felgen und Kurbel passen aber ganz gut. Für nen Budget-Aufbau ganz gut gelungen.

Wenn ich dauerhaft auch aufgrund des lädierten Rückens Crossen kann, dann soll da ne neue SRAM Gruppe dran. Die Force wird bei futurumshop ja grad für gnadenlose 712 verkauft. Bis dahin müssens die Wäscheleinen leider tun. 

@ Volker: das sieht aber nach nem dicken Blatt vorne aus, oder??

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dauerhaft auch aufgrund des lädierten Rückens Crossen kann, dann soll da ne neue SRAM Gruppe dran. Die Force wird bei futurumshop ja grad für gnadenlose 712 verkauft. Bis dahin müssens die Wäscheleinen leider tun.
> 
> @ Volker: das sieht aber nach nem dicken Blatt vorne aus, oder??
> 
> ...



das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus! das rot der kurbel passt ziemlich gut. ich habe vorne die normale kompaktübersetzung (50/34) drauf und das passt mit der 28er kassette sehr gut auch für steile rampen. bis jetzt kam noch nicht der wunsch nach was kleinerem auf. was ist denn auf der miche? 44?

die sram macht spass und greift sich sehr gut. die schaltlogik hat man nach 3mal schalten verstanden und gespeichert.

schöne gabel übrigens. kommt das rahmenset mit der easton?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier nun ein kleiner Zwischenstand.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich fahre die Rival auf dem Crosser, die reicht für Ausfahrten im Dreck vollkommen aus. Und zudem sind die Folgekosten bei Verschleiß oder Sturz deutlich geringer.

Auf den beiden Rennern (die Schönwetter bzw. Racegondel) habe ich dann jeweils die Force bzw. die Red im Einsatz. 

Sind nur alle drei keine GT's.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Im Grunde würde es auch eine günstigere Gruppe tun, das ist richtig! Ich persönlich brauch keine Force, aber ich könnt sie im Zweifel dann eben auch ans ZR schrauben, da hängt mir non-Shimano eh schon ein bißchen länger raus.

Ich hab vorsichtshalber angesichts des Lebendgewichts von >90 kg und eklatanter Formschwäche vorne das Gebhardt 48er drauf und hinten ists auch ne (S)LX 28er Kassette. Sollte gehen, wenn ich wirklich fitter bin als gedacht kann ich ja wieder umrüsten...

Es gab 2011 kein Rahmenset und auch 2012 ist keins im Angebot, das war mal ein Komplettrad CX-1. Die Easton ec70x ist original am Rad. Hochwertig verarbeitet, aber auch gefühlt sehr schwer (nachgewogen hab ich aber nicht). Aber Hauptsache, die hält! Und wenn man bedenkt, was man schon für die Gabel alleine im Aftermarket bezahlt, dann war das Rahmenset eigentlich richtig günstig, wenn auch kein Schnapper.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2012)

Ahhhhh endlich mal richtiger Sport. 

Meinen Cruisser hab ich ja nun oft genug gezeigt. 

Ich fahre ja da einen totalen Mix aus 10fach Veloce US Ergos mit 9fach Shimanokranz (13-28) und vorn einer MTB Kurbel 2fach  (44/34) Noch dicker brauch ich am Crosser nicht, ich will keine 50km/h fahren damit. 
Bremsen sind die üblichen Cantis 720vorn und Avid hinten, bei Trockenheit ganz gut und bei Nässe - na ihr wisst ja selber. 

Ich suche nurnoch eine andere Gabel und will meine 36Loch Schlauchreifenfelgen gegen 32/28Loch Felgen tauschen dann kommen auch Tubus drauf. 

Also noch viel Spass beim Aufbau. 

Cu Danni

P.S. Warum der Gegenhalter am Steuerrohr wenn du Mini Vs nimmst?


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> P.S. Warum der Gegenhalter am Steuerrohr wenn du Mini Vs nimmst?



bzw. warum keine cantis, wenn du schon einen gegenhalter hast


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Januar 2012)

Hi!

na das alte blöde Spacerproblemchen....der Gegenhalter ist doch auch gleichzeit Abdeckung des voll integrierten Steuersatzes und auch innen so ausgeformt, dass er ebenfalls dazu beiträgt den Steuersatz über die beiden Konusringe zu klemmen. Der ist sooooooooooo einfach gar nicht zu ersetzen. Zumindest hatte ich nix zuhause rumliegen was den Steuersatz dann noch gehalten hätte....

Am Anfang hatte ich gedacht, der Rahmen mit nem Standard Aufbau Steuersatz..dann hätte ich den schönen, roten CK genommen, das hat jetzt ja leider nicht geklappt...aber dann hättet ihr Beiden ja auch nix zu frotzeln gehabt...)

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2012)

Mhhh, ok das erklärt natürlich den Gegenhalter. 

Allerdings hättest du ihn ja auch zur Seite drehen können, da hätte man ihn auf dem Foto nicht gesehen und wir hätten nix zu frotzeln gehabt. 
Auch wieder blöd... 

Aber mach ruhig weiter so, wir finden schon noch was. 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

das war nicht mal sooo gefrotzelt. ich hatte zuerst paul cantis verbaut, da ich das klassischer und schöner fand. v.a. die paul cantis sind wirklich hübsch.

die kocmo titangabel war allerdings so "flexibel", dass mich das bremsstottern fast vom boch geholt hat. diverser abhilfeversuche haben nicht gefruchtet, so dass ich letztendlich bei den trp gelandet bin. die bremsen zugegebenermassen nochmal deutlich besser. bzgl. bremskraft waren die pauls aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

wo wir gerade von dieser schönen sportart sprechen - heute auf spiegel online

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,807974,00.html

recht kurzweilig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2012)

Auf dem Foto ist ein MTB mit Rennlenker. 

Pfui was du hier für Teufelszeug verlinkst. 

Ich hab übrigens an Gabel und Hinterbau diese Bremskonverter vom Anhänger, da braucht es die Gegenhalter an Hinterbau und Steuersatz nicht auch flattern sollte damit behoben sein. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2012)

Geföhnte Styler !!! 

Das ist schön gesagt wenn ich an die ganzen Typen auf Cube und Canyon denke. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto ist ein MTB mit Rennlenker.
> 
> Pfui was du hier für Teufelszeug verlinkst.



ist mir auch aufgefallen.



GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens an Gabel und Hinterbau diese Bremskonverter vom Anhänger, da braucht es die Gegenhalter an Hinterbau und Steuersatz nicht auch flattern sollte damit behoben sein.



die haben bei mir nicht gepasst, da die gabel keine bohrung hat (und in der ti-gabel rumbohren wollte ich nicht). 
habe noch überlegt eine carbonplatte von berner zu verbauen, aber es hat dermassen gestottert, dass es vielleicht besser, aber kaum gut geworden wäre.


----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2012)

Ja die Platte haben viele verbaut, ob es was nutzt kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ist aber schon etwas bescheuert, ausser uns Retroheinis kennt kaum noch einer Cantis und beim CX ist es noch immer State of the Art. 

Cu Danni


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja die Platte haben viele verbaut, ob es was nutzt kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Ist aber schon etwas bescheuert, ausser uns Retroheinis kennt kaum noch einer Cantis und beim CX ist es noch immer State of the Art.
> 
> Cu Danni



Moin,

mal schauen wie lange noch. Die Mini-V's werden immer geläufiger und Discs sind laut UCI inzwischen auch erlaubt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja die Platte haben viele verbaut, ob es was nutzt kann ich nicht sagen.



ich kenne einen mech, der die schon ein paar mal mit erfolg (gegen bremsstottern) verbaut hat. die flexibilität der carbonplatte scheint das wirklich aufzuheben.



ohneworte schrieb:


> mal schauen wie lange noch. Die Mini-V's werden immer geläufiger und Discs sind laut UCI inzwischen auch erlaubt.



im wc sieht man aber fast nur cantis, vermutlich wegen der geringen anfälligkeit gegenüber matsch. mein nächster crosser (stahl) wird mit scheibe


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> im wc sieht man aber fast nur cantis, vermutlich wegen der geringen anfälligkeit gegenüber matsch. mein nächster crosser (stahl) wird mit scheibe



Die Bremsen wahrscheinlich fast gar nicht um möglichst viel Schwung mitzunehmen, zudem sind die Jungs auch lange nicht so schwer wie z.B. ich und brauchen deswegen gar nicht so viel Bremsleistung.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Januar 2012)

Naja, Cantis eben auch deshalb, weil viele den "Druckpunkt" mit V's einfach nicht finden/leiden können. Da hat man mit Cantis einfach nen besser def. DP, auch wenn es weniger Bremsleistung gibt.

Solange es keine hydraulischen Disc Bremsen ohne Adapterlösung gibt halte ich Discs am Crosser im Augenblick eigentlich nicht verwendbar. Nicht weil es technisch nicht funktioniert, sondern weil es in allen Fällen max. ne halbherzige Lösung ist. Seilzug Discs gehen überhaupt nicht, das ist für mich wie eine Betty 12 mit eingebauter Hamsterradstromversorgung und ne Adapterlösung hat auch wieder einen Seilzug der reissen kann und sieht obendrein hässlich aus,auch wenn sie von Hope kommt. Dosierbarkeit/Bremsleistung bei Nässe/Matsch und Freilauf bei Matschbeschuss hin oder her...

Sollte es allerdings ein System geben, das Discs hydraulisch betätigt (komplett) dann bin ich auch dabei! Bis dahin kommt mir sowas nicht ins Haus...

VG
peru


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Solange es keine hydraulischen Disc Bremsen ohne Adapterlösung gibt halte ich Discs am Crosser im Augenblick eigentlich nicht verwendbar. Nicht weil es technisch nicht funktioniert, sondern weil es in allen Fällen max. ne halbherzige Lösung ist. Seilzug Discs gehen überhaupt nicht, das ist für mich wie eine Betty 12 mit eingebauter Hamsterradstromversorgung und ne Adapterlösung hat auch wieder einen Seilzug der reissen kann und sieht obendrein hässlich aus,auch wenn sie von Hope kommt. Dosierbarkeit/Bremsleistung bei Nässe/Matsch und Freilauf bei Matschbeschuss hin oder her...



auf die bremsleistung und dosierbarkeit einer bb7 lasse ich nichts kommen. meine am lightnning bremst wirklich sehr gut. allerdings quietscht sie als einzige meiner discs und die optik ist auch nicht ganz so doll. die belageinstellung empfinde ich allerdings als ein riesen vorteil gegenüber der hydraulischen bremsen.



peru73 schrieb:


> Sollte es allerdings ein System geben, das Discs hydraulisch betätigt (komplett) dann bin ich auch dabei! Bis dahin kommt mir sowas nicht ins Haus...



sobald die uci discs final freigibt, wird es die ruckzuck geben, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Januar 2012)

Hi,

nach nem Wasserrohrbruch in der Wohnung hab ich heute mal wieder Zeit zum Schrauben gefunden.

Soweit ists fertig, Bremsen müssen noch eingestellt werden, Schaltung muss noch in natura und nicht nur im Montageständer geprüft werden, Ergonomie noch prüfen und dann könnte es losgehen.

Auf die Schnelle geht leider nur ein Handy Pic, vor und nach der ersten Ausfahrt gibt es dann bessere Bilder...

Edit: leider wird das Bild nicht eingefügt, hier der Link zum Ordner:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45531


Gute Nacht
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Januar 2012)

bin mal so frei





schick geworden! sieht schnell und aggressiv aus. die lenkerstellung wirkt recht eigenwillig, aber da sind die geschmäcker ja sehr verschieden und beim querfeldein ist das nochmal spezieller. ich komme z. b. mit klassischen lenkern (ohne ergobeule) gar nicht zurecht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

dank Dir fürs Bilder Posten, anscheinend funktioniert das ab 24:00 Uhr nimmi.

Ja Lenkerstellung....hab mehrere Positionen vorm Wickeln und Züge legen probiert und so 100% bin ich nicht zufrieden..mal sehen wie es beim Fahren taugt. Es sieht auch aufgrund der Kameraposition a bisserl verquerer aus als in natura.

Die ersten Probebremsungen sind ja echt ein Schreckmoment....meine Güte sind die Sch§§e wenn man richtige MTB Bremsen gewohnt ist...oder sogar wie ich vom Motorrad kommt. Mal sehen wie das im Gelände wird.

VG
peru


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die ersten Probebremsungen sind ja echt ein Schreckmoment....meine Güte sind die Sch§§e wenn man richtige MTB Bremsen gewohnt ist...oder sogar wie ich vom Motorrad kommt. Mal sehen wie das im Gelände wird.



wirklich? meine bremsen wie sau. vielleicht liegt das aber daran, dass ich mit den vorherigen cantis, bzw. meinen rennradbremsen vergleich und nicht mit einer disc


----------

